# LEGO Sculptures



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 26, 2012)

Oregon Museum of Science and Industry has a LEGO exhibit displaying some awesome and inspiring work. Here are a few of the LEGO sculptures:




Despair by Rotanimod, on Flickr







Coming through by Rotanimod, on Flickr




Bleeding Heart by Rotanimod, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Mar 26, 2012)

Lovely.... (but what is LEGO? :waiting: )


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 26, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Lovely.... (but what is LEGO? :waiting: )



LEGO is a children's toy. They are plastic blocks that interlock. With imagination you can build almost anything out of them.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2012)

These are awesome! Gotta love installation art.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you Amocholes 

These are great


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 26, 2012)

You just gave me a GREAT idea!! My 10 year old has enough Lego's to stretch from here to the moon!  He even has his own "how to" on You Tube!"  We have a take set up down stairs, and one in the back with all of his creations.  I need to photohgraph them!  I'm not kidding on enough legos to stretch from here to the moon!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 26, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> I'm not kidding on enough legos to stretch from here to the moon!!!


That's a lot of LEGO's


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow!! those three Lego builds are fantastic !!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 26, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Wow!! those two Lego builds are fantastic !!



Which 2? There are three posted.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 26, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! those two Lego builds are fantastic !!
> ...



thanks for pointing out my error. I've corrected it to read three. That's how blow away I was when I viewed them.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 26, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Joel_W said:
> ...



 Thanks for looking. they were pretty impressive to me! Not the LEGO sculptures I came up with when i was a kid


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 26, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> You just gave me a GREAT idea!! My 10 year old has enough Lego's to stretch from here to the moon!  He even has his own "how to" on You Tube!"  We have a take set up down stairs, and one in the back with all of his creations.  I need to photohgraph them!  I'm not kidding on enough legos to stretch from here to the moon!!!




so your saying you have like this many legos?







Legofest in Cincinnati, Ohio last weekend entire convention center about legos.





OP Wasn't expecting to see that type of sculptures. pretty cool and amazing at the creativity.


----------



## Nette (Mar 26, 2012)

They are amazing! Love the idea of LEGO!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 26, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > You just gave me a GREAT idea!! My 10 year old has enough Lego's to stretch from here to the moon! He even has his own "how to" on You Tube!" We have a take set up down stairs, and one in the back with all of his creations. I need to photohgraph them! I'm not kidding on enough legos to stretch from here to the moon!!!
> ...



That's a sea of LEGO's!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah, they had two piles like this just for random building. you would see kids like walking thru and it was like a foot deep in the middle.   i really regreat not doing a big lego angel lol


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 26, 2012)

I liket the last one the best...thats cool.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 26, 2012)

Is #2 a lady being born?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2012)

LEGOS FTW


----------

